# (MN) Birddog's Wetland Raider MH - Fox Red Stud (Grady X MH Cosmo daughter)



## BirddogLabs (Sep 7, 2009)

*(MN) Birddog's Wetland Raider MH - Fox Red Stud (NAFC Grady X MH Cosmo daughter)*

Birddog's Wetland Raider is now available for stud!

Raider has it all. He is a handsome dark fox red, 60-65 pound male. He is very high drive, yet can turn it off in the house. He is proving to produce very intelligent puppies that are loaded with natural talent, high drive yet also make great companions. Raider has a big personality and is very affectionate. He is an excellent marker, team player and earned his MH title just shortly after turning 3 years old. Raider has a loaded pedigree! He is a son of NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade and Molly B Ringo MH. His mother is a daughter of FC AFC Dare To Dream and a MH daughter of AFC Hawkeye Viking. 

Raider is extensively health tested!

Health Clearances (verifiable on OFA website and Paw Print Genetics Pedigree Database):
Hips Good
Elbows Normal
Eyes Normal
Cardiac Normal
Thyroid Normal
Shoulders Normal
Tested Clear of everything on both the Essential and Supplemental Panels for Labradors. This includes EIC, CNM, PRA-pcrd, RD/OSD, Cystinuria, HNPK, Hyperuricosuria, Narcolepsy, PKD, DM, SD2, Elliptocytosis, MTM1, PRA-crd4, GR-PRA2
Also Dilute Clear - DD Normal
60-65 pounds

Require passing OFA hips, elbows, eyes. Negative brucellosis within 30 days. No Dilute or Dilute carriers. Will request copy of dilute test if pedigree is unfamiliar. 

Located in Bemidji, Minnesota. 

Natural, fresh chilled may be an option

Contact Gina Glidden
218-368-1175
[email protected] or [email protected]
www.birddoglabs.com


----------

